# Panther Black TTRS MIA?



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Have noticed there's hardly any pics out there of the Panther Black TTRS.... Anyone here own one, have pics or has seen one in real life? 

I think it would look great with the grill in all aluminum with matching all aluminum side intakes (keeping the blade side blades)


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Panter black have a Purple glow.


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

Like! But I swore I would never do black again...


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

wow! now thats a color!


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

In the sunlight it looks like it has hints of dark cherry or macadamia. I would have went that route, but needed more visual evidence on the actual color and I was afraid that it would be too close to black. Hopefully, some lucky prospective buyer will take the plunge and show us what we're missing out on with this spectacular color.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I believe that's Audi Exclusive here. Otherwise, I would have done it.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

In the US it's an option at a reduced exclusive rate of $1095.00 I believe.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

AppleChilli said:


> In the US it's an option at a reduced exclusive rate of $1095.00 I believe.


 "reduced"? :what:


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

TheSandeman said:


> "reduced"? :what:


 Yep, exclusive typically run $2500-$6000 depending on color, so $1095 even though expensive is all sorts of a bargain.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

That's looks very much like the color of my Black Cherry Mica RX-8. Same purplish hue in the light and blackish in the shade. Very nice, but as others have cited just as much upkeep as black (although I up-keep my silver often anyway).


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

AppleChilli said:


> In the US it's an option at a reduced exclusive rate of $1095.00 I believe.


It wasn't availible initially, though. Just like Daytona Gray.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

hmmmm... its a standard color in Canada... though I think we only got about 100 TTRS nation-wide this year....


Going to go see one this weekend, I will try to get some pics and see if my photoshop skills are up to trying to match the color to the best real world impression of it....

I've decided to resort to seeing as many of the colors IN PERSON since TT's dont seem to photograph well... particularily the RS colors....


----------

